# Birthdays



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Be sure to copy and paste the original post too keep it all organized!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

January 

February 

March 

April 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
15 - JustDressageIt

September 

October 

November 

December


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

January 

February 

March 

April 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
15 - JustDressageIt 

September 

October 

November 

December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

January 

February 

March 

April 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
15 - JustDressageIt 

September 

October 
14- PoptartShop

November 

December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

January 

February 

March 

April 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
15 - JustDressageIt 

September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010
December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

January 

February 

March 

April 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803
September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010
December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha Appy, up until your post we didn't have any double months


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

January

February

11-Free_sprtd

March

April

May

June

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803
September

October
14- PoptartShop

November
13 - Buckaroo2010
December
12- Vidaloco


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

January 

February 

11-Free_sprtd 

March 

April 29-xoLivxo

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 
September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeahh, and we still don't.
edit: besides august


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

xolivxo you have the same birthday as my baby brother!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^o thats cool!!!! i feel special teehee :lol:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

January 

February 

11-Free_sprtd 

March 

April 29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

o0o a triple monther in august!! Go august birthdays!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

January 
03 - Meggymoo

February 

11-Free_sprtd 

March 

April 29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
December 
12- Vidaloco


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

*January *
03 - Meggymoo 

*February *
11-Free_sprtd 

*March* 

*April*

29-xoLivxo 

*May* 

*June *

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

*July *

*August *
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

*September* 

*October *
14- PoptartShop 

*November *
13 - Buckaroo2010 
*December *
12- Vidaloco 

august sure is popular :lol:


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 

April 

29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 

22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
December 
12- Vidaloco
22 - Stepher


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

uh oh! December is catching up to August!

Thanks for starting this Tiffanny, its cool to find out everyone's birthday!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

*January* 
03 - Meggymoo 

*February *
11-Free_sprtd 

*March *

*April* 
29-xoLivxo 

*May *

*June *
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

*July *

*August* 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

*September* 

*October* 
14- PoptartShop 

*November* 
13 - Buckaroo2010 

*December *
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

so far im the only November    LOL :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey I'm the only October; don't feel too left out, LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd

March

16th - jazzy

April
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September

October
14- PoptartShop

November
13 - Buckaroo2010

December
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete

April 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 

October 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 

December 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

happy nearly birthday delete  march is a good month isnt it


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

=D Why thank you. Im not looking forward to it tho. I haven't had a birthday party since i was 11


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem Appy. We did this on another message board that I talk on!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

In less than a week! on the 28th of March!! :lol: 8)


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14 HaflingerHorse 
October
14- PoptartShop

November
13 - Buckaroo2010

December
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14 HaflingerHorse
October
14- PoptartShop

November
13 - Buckaroo2010

December
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Why was the list copied?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14 HaflingerHorse
October
14- PoptartShop

November
13 - Buckaroo2010

December
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
HaflingerHorse

PostPosted: 09/03/08 Post subject:
January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14 HaflingerHorse
20 ilovemyhorsies

October
14- PoptartShop

November
13 - Buckaroo2010

December
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14 HaflingerHorse 

October 
03 - Crackrider
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 

December 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
HaflingerHorse


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm still the only November


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14 HaflingerHorse 

October 
03 - Crackrider 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval!

December 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
HaflingerHorse 

Looks like buckaroo & I are the only November people.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
26 - Delregans Way
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14 HaflingerHorse 

October 
03 - Crackrider 
14- PoptartShop 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
HaflingerHorse 

Oh we have a quite a number of Leo's in August, hehe. My eldest Annie, her birthday is on the 12th August... and oh jeez does she have the typical leo trates lol 
Im just a Bull (Taurus) grumpy old thing apprentally lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheval said:


> January
> 03 - Meggymoo
> 
> February
> ...


edit: I'm in October! lol!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14 HaflingerHorse

October
02- Magic!
03 - Crackrider
14- PoptartShop


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
HaflingerHorse 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

June 21. Ha, Tiff you're right after me.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14 HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic! 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6  
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
HaflingerHorse 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14 HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic! 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
HaflingerHorse 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

YAY! i not the only November one anymore!! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
29-xoLivxo

May

June
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14 HaflingerHorse

October
02- Magic!
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
HaflingerHorse
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic! 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel

Edit-I just added Tim and Brandon's birthday's in.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm April 2nd...right after Harlee


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic  
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------

